# Искусcтвенный диск - операция в России



## Дмитрий-30 (19 Мар 2008)

Здравствуйте !

Скажите пожалуйста, где в России проводятся операции по замене диска  позвоночника на искусственный ?

Интересуют конкретные лечебные учреждения 
(Москва, Питер или другие города)

А то даже Yandex не всё знает :blush200:


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2008)

Больница Бурденко. 220 тыс. рублей.


----------



## Дмитрий-30 (19 Мар 2008)

Спасибо за информацию


----------



## сережка (24 Мар 2008)

ГВВ№2 на Волгоградке в Москве.


----------



## Хромой (1 Апр 2008)

Городская больница № 13 г.Н.Новгород.Замечательные врачи КРАВЕЦ Леонид Яковлевич, профессор, ведущий научный сотрудник ННИИТО, руководитель Центра новых нейрохирургических технологий городской больницы № 13,Истрелов Алексей Константинович ,к.м.н.,нейрохирург высшей категории.,его коллега Ступак Юрий Аркадьевич
Moderator:https://www.medhouse.ru/single/22739-post6.html, п.3


----------



## ALEXEJ (29 Апр 2008)

операции по замене диска не новы, так же как и сама теория. В прошлом веке подобной практикой занимались США, Германия, Россия, Украина. В Харькове был создан закрытый цикл. Производство монокристаллов сапфра, рубина, по индивидуальным замерам. Все клиники уже давно закрылись в виду неэфективности подобных операций. Мною лично наблюдался больной прооперированный в Германии. Имплантант вствлен между 4-5 шейным позвонком. Через 7 лет был доставлен в отделение спинальной нейрохирургии больницы скорой помощи в тяжелом состоянии. Старайтесь лучше сохранять свои диски. Что за причина побувшая Вас искать подобные клиники?


----------



## sergeev (25 Июн 2008)

*Ответ:  Искусcтвенный диск - операция в России*

Да операция не нова и идея тоже,начинали с обычных металлических шариков между позвонками.Но закрытый цикл в Харькове,сапфиры,рубины -это что-то не из вариантов искусственных дисков.Современные протезы дисков настолько продуманы и технологичны,что вызывают просто восторг.На сайте не упоминалась ГБ  №1 в Самаре,где уже проведено 49 шейных артропластик (продиск С) и чуть меньше поясничных артропластик (продиск Л).Результаты операций вызывают восхищение.


----------



## ДТА (1 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Искусcтвенный диск - операция в России*

А зачем вам искусственный диск,если можно сохранить свой и избавиться от грыжи раз и навсегда?


----------



## sergeev (1 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Искусcтвенный диск - операция в России*

К сожалению, случается так, что диск все-таки разрушается и при компресси нервных структур позвоночного канала необходима операция-дискэктомия. И вот здесь нужна имплантация искусственного диска для того, чтобы полностью восстановить биомеханику данного сегмента и позвоночника вцелом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Искусcтвенный диск - операция в России*



ДТА написал(а):


> А зачем вам искусственный диск,если можно сохранить свой и избавиться от грыжи раз и навсегда?



Расскажите! Пожалуйста!


----------



## sergeev (4 Июл 2008)

*Ответ:  Искусcтвенный диск - операция в России*

У меня такое впечатление,что уже ответил на вопрос.Но если обсуждать проблему в целом,то при ситуации грыжи межпозвонкового диска, требующей его удаления (несмотря на неврологический подход к данной проблеме как полное неприятие операции) следует думать о дальнейшей физиологии позвоночника пациента.Идти на фиксацию оперированного сегмента - значит ставить больного в положение человека, у которого произойдет быстрая дегенерация(изнашивание) смежных дисков выше- и нижележащих дисков.Операция трансплантации дисков уже не имеет альтернативы в развитых странах,и хорошо,что есть клиники,где это проблема решена в нашей стране.


----------



## Andrey108 (18 Июл 2013)

sergeev написал(а):


> *Ответ: Искусcтвенный диск - операция в России*
> 
> У меня такое впечатление,что уже ответил на вопрос.Но если обсуждать проблему в целом,то при ситуации грыжи межпозвонкового диска, требующей его удаления (несмотря на неврологический подход к данной проблеме как полное неприятие операции) следует думать о дальнейшей физиологии позвоночника пациента.Идти на фиксацию оперированного сегмента - значит ставить больного в положение человека, у которого произойдет быстрая дегенерация(изнашивание) смежных дисков выше- и нижележащих дисков.Операция трансплантации дисков уже не имеет альтернативы в развитых странах,и хорошо,что есть клиники,где это проблема решена в нашей стране.


 
спасибо,  кстати есть высказывания здесь о том что через некоторое время после установки ML может происходить происходит сращивание позвонков(в особ  поясн. отдел),  что можете сказать по этому поводу ?


----------



## футболист. (18 Июл 2013)

Действительно интересно.


----------

